# Headers from 2005 Sentra 1.8l will it fit 2007 Versa



## Versatile (9 mo ago)

Hi all 
Is the bolt pattern the same?

I'm assuming that Nissan was using the same 1.8l 4cyl. engines for Sentras and Versas; 2004 - 2007

Thanks


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

They're different engines. The B15 Sentras used the QG18, Versas used an MR18. Just a guess, but it's possible headers for a B16 MR20 might bolt up.


----------



## Versatile (9 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> They're different engines. The B15 Sentras used the QG18, Versas used an MR18. Just a guess, but it's possible headers for a B16 MR20 might bolt up.


Thank you 🍻


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Happy motoring!


----------

